# Aquascaper Complete Plant Food vs Easylife Profito



## akbar19942k10 (7 Mar 2018)

Hi all,

I'm planning to setup a high tech planted Dennerle Nano Cube and will be in need of a liquid fertilizer,well at least in the early stages of the tank before I phase it out after introducing fish and transition the tank into a low tech setup. I'll be using fine quartz gravel, the Dennerle LED 5.0 light fixture that is supplied with the tank and injected CO2 along with the use of an all in one liquid fertilizer.
I have come across the Aquascaper all in one plant food that Evoloution aqua and George put together which is new to hit the market in comparison to the Easylife Profto that has been around for several years that many swear by through years of aquascaping.
I've heard great things about both and now currently in limbo trying to decide which one to purchase, so if anyone has had any experience using either if not both of the fertilizers i'd be interested to find out how they compare to each other and perform.

Regards,
Akbar


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Mar 2018)

Never used the  Aquacasper(EA) but George uses it on his own tanks and others he has set up. So that tells us a lot.The Easy life I seen good examples of aquariums using it it’s good reputation but you may need to add other products from the range probably, I have used it on low tech,not sure if it better or worse than similar fertilisers


----------



## tam (7 Mar 2018)

The Profito isn't really an all in one - it doesn't contain any N or P.


----------



## Northie (30 Mar 2018)

Profito is just a micronutrient mix with some added potassium. It's okay for low-light tanks with relatively heavy fish stock and easy plants but for CO2 enriched tanks you absolutely will run out of N and P initially - and may need to supplement later. Unless you have some substrate with N and P but you only mention quarz gravel which is inert.

I run all my tanks with a bit of CO2 Supermarket All-in-one mix - even the really low-light non CO2 tanks. Some I also supplement with a bit of seachem equilibrium since we have extremely soft water here and it also seems to help with manado which is a real nutrient hog initially and has no nutrients of its own. This is obviously most prominent in tanks without any sort of substrate base like the one you are planning.

I at least have had quite a bit of trouble with inert gravels and CO2 unless there's a heavy fish load and sufficient amount of mulm/substrate in the tank.


----------

